# Angelina National Forest?



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys, I was just curious if anyone's ever hunting the Angelina NF. I've always wanted to the area. My great-grandfather built a house near Broaddus on Sam Rayburn and I grew up going to family reunions at Harvey Creek Park. I've had plans to go elsewhere this year but they may be changing now. I'm slowly starting to lean towards Angelina and was curious how the hunting is. I'm not really sure where to even begin with finding an area to hunt. Anyway, any information is always appreciated.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

When you buy your hunting/fishing license get the Annual Public Hunting permit for public lands and you will get a booklet that will tell you all about the public hunting areas. lots of rules to obey! SHNF is the biggest and has the most hunting area. But definitely some deer and hogs available in Angelina. Check out the Texas Hunting Forum and their Public lands section and you will find a lot of info on Angelina. Also Texas Bowhunter has a section on Angelina NF


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

capt mullet said:


> When you buy your hunting/fishing license get the Annual Public Hunting permit for public lands and you will get a booklet that will tell you all about the public hunting areas. lots of rules to obey! SHNF is the biggest and has the most hunting area. But definitely some deer and hogs available in Angelina. Check out the Texas Hunting Forum and their Public lands section and you will find a lot of info on Angelina. Also Texas Bowhunter has a section on Angelina NF


I appreciate the info! I'll check those sources out.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I hunt hogs in the Sam Houston NF right after deer season up through till late March. The canopy isnt so thick and it is cooler and the hogs arent as nocturnal then.

Before all of this rain I would hunt the low lands and creeks and look for signs. Most of my shots were taken the last 15 minutes of shooting time although I did have a few boars come out in front of me at mid day once. 

Hunting public land is tough. The animals are extra weary and the only time it is crowded is during deer season. I have never seen another hunter when hunting hogs after deer season. The 2 or 3 times I went looking for deer I saw several hunters.

Watch out for Bigfoot. I hear there are plenty in the Angelina NF. 30-06 ought to knock him down though.


----------



## fISHBUD (Oct 16, 2005)

Just outside of Zavalla towards Broaddus is the park headquarters. They are very helpful and have maps to show where you can and can't hunt.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> Watch out for Bigfoot. I hear there are plenty in the Angelina NF. 30-06 ought to knock him down though.


Not sure my shoulder would hold up to anything that would knock him down to stay.

Better to carry a bag of Jack Link's Jerky. Just drop the bag and then turn and run. Bring the large bag if its during the mating season.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

No deer in ANF


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Run youra$$ off is right!!!LOL


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

bigfoot :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

capt mullet said:


> When you buy your hunting/fishing license get the Annual Public Hunting permit for public lands and you will get a booklet that will tell you all about the public hunting areas. lots of rules to obey! SHNF is the biggest and has the most hunting area. But definitely some deer and hogs available in Angelina. Check out the Texas Hunting Forum and their Public lands section and you will find a lot of info on Angelina. Also Texas Bowhunter has a section on Angelina NF


No need for the annual public bunting permit to hunt the Angelina National Forrest. It is National Forrest only, no state land within it.


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

spurgersalty said:


> No need for the annual public bunting permit to hunt the Angelina National Forrest. It is National Forrest only, no state land within it.


Its confusing, but this is correct.
They declared all of the Sam Houston a Wildlife Mangament Area (WMA), therefore you need the annual public lands permit to hunt it. The Angelina is not WMA (although there may be some smaller areas of it that are, and you would need the public lands permit to hunt those areas). for the majority of the Angelina, you just need a regular Texas hunting license. If you want to shoot a doe you will need to pick up a doe tag prior to the season.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

capt mullet said:


> I hunt hogs in the Sam Houston NF right after deer season up through till late March. The canopy isnt so thick and it is cooler and the hogs arent as nocturnal then.
> 
> Before all of this rain I would hunt the low lands and creeks and look for signs. Most of my shots were taken the last 15 minutes of shooting time although I did have a few boars come out in front of me at mid day once.
> 
> ...


lol I'll be sure to be careful. Haha. I usually keep some jerky in my pack. lol Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Mako-Wish said:


> Its confusing, but this is correct.
> They declared all of the Sam Houston a Wildlife Mangament Area (WMA), therefore you need the annual public lands permit to hunt it. The Angelina is not WMA (although there may be some smaller areas of it that are, and you would need the public lands permit to hunt those areas). for the majority of the Angelina, you just need a regular Texas hunting license. If you want to shoot a doe you will need to pick up a doe tag prior to the season.


That's good to know. I was getting a little confused on it, but I think it's because some people say you need the permit for ANF but it's because they end up hunting the Bannister WMA which, if I'm not mistaken, you do need the permit for. I may end up getting the permit anyway simply to be able to run over to Bannister if I need to. I definitely wouldn't mind putting in for the Doe permit either. I'm primarily looking to fill the cooler with meat.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

fISHBUD said:


> Just outside of Zavalla towards Broaddus is the park headquarters. They are very helpful and have maps to show where you can and can't hunt.


Thanks, I'll give them a shout. I've actually been thinking about hunting that side of the lake; still debating though.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

get the permit, know the rules, hunt a lot. 

I got all the time I wanted out there on the WMA's and NF's throughout that area


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Logan said:


> get the permit, know the rules, hunt a lot.
> 
> I got all the time I wanted out there on the WMA's and NF's throughout that area


No permit is necessary to hunt the ANGELINA national forest. None. There is no wma land within that specific area. There are, however, several leases. 
One only needs to be careful and not cross fencelines.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*since my previous post was mis-interpreted*



spurgersalty said:


> No permit is necessary to hunt the ANGELINA national forest. None. There is no wma land within that specific area. There are, however, several leases.
> One only needs to be careful and not cross fencelines.


 i'll type real slow.

I KNOW THERE IS NO PERMIT NEEDED TO HUNT THE ANF....I was simply implying that he should get the permit and explore some of the WMA's bc they are worth it. I spent my fair share of time in the area.

OP, if youre looking to deer hunt its worth the little extra money to get on a WMA's to poke around. Good Luck!


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> No permit is necessary to hunt the ANGELINA national forest. None. There is no wma land within that specific area. There are, however, several leases.
> One only needs to be careful and not cross fencelines.


So Bannister is not part of ANF?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tall Texan said:


> So Bannister is not part of ANF?
> 
> View attachment 2299546


No, it is not part of the ANF. Especially to the point of( you're trying to make) needing a APHP to access the ANF.


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> No, it is not part of the ANF. Especially to the point of( you're trying to make) needing a APHP to access the ANF.


Lol. I guess I'll stick to what TPWD tells me versus a guy on the Internet. I'm almost certain the game wardens will go with what TPWD says as well.

I'm not disagreeing that APHP is not needed for the rest of the ANF, but the OP did mention he was looking into hunting Banister WMA.

Obviously you know how to read, so maybe it is your comprehensive skills that are lacking.

Try reading the green highlighted area below. Clearly states that Bannister WMA is in the ANF.









Website for reference too 

http://www.stateparks.com/angelina_national_forest_in_texas.html


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Logan said:


> i'll type real slow.
> 
> I KNOW THERE IS NO PERMIT NEEDED TO HUNT THE ANF....I was simply implying that he should get the permit and explore some of the WMA's bc they are worth it. I spent my fair share of time in the area.
> 
> OP, if youre looking to deer hunt its worth the little extra money to get on a WMA's to poke around. Good Luck!


Thanks man. I'm probably going to get the permit anyway simply because I may want to explore other public hunting areas. I'll probably head up there to scout around in a few months.

For the record, I'll just get the permit and be covered all the way around, so we don't have to worry and argue about whether or not I'll actually need it...lol :walkingsm


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Tall Texan said:


> Lol. I guess I'll stick to what TPWD tells me versus a guy on the Internet. I'm almost certain the game wardens will go with what TPWD says as well.
> 
> I'm not disagreeing that APHP is not needed for the rest of the ANF, but the OP did mention he was looking into hunting Banister WMA.
> 
> ...


While you're technically correct that it is part of the ANF. TPWD also says that you need an AHP to hunt Bannister...

https://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/hunt/wma/find_a_wma/list/?id=28&activity=hunting


----------



## Tall Texan (Jan 28, 2014)

Bharvey said:


> While you're technically correct that it is part of the ANF. TPWD also says that you need an AHP to hunt Bannister...
> 
> https://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/hunt/wma/find_a_wma/list/?id=28&activity=hunting


I know, I hunt Bannister every year


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Tall Texan said:


> I know, I hunt Bannister every year


10-4, just checking. I was a little confused by the "debate" going on and just figured I'd throw it out there. 

I'm really excited about hunting in that direction.


----------

